# Getting a Black Belt in Judo



## TKDJUDO (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I was wondering how long it takes to achieve black belt status in Judo because I am interested in learning judo. I would also appreciate it if anyone knows the training time between 1st Degree to 2nd Degree.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

It depends on how much you practice and compete...if you're very active, 2 years is not unreasonable for shodan, but 3-5 is more likely for the typical person. Then it's 1-2 years usually to nidan.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Nov 27, 2007)

Typically, within the United States, those it takes longer to get to shodan, but less time is spent between dan grades.  Anything over yondan is usually for political reasons, and is usually based off contributions to the sport.  Wereas up to that point it is about success.

I had very "old school' coaches and it took about 8 years of 4-6 times per week to reach shodan.  In addition, I had to be able to beat guys of the grade I was going for, not the grade I currently held.  That being said, judo is a combative sport of doing, in other words, hands on.

In Japan shodan is usually achieved much quicker, but time between dan grades takes longer.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## Journey (Nov 28, 2007)

Well it Depends, How is your current conditioning? Do you have any previous injuries that may be agrivated by training? Do you have prior martial experience? If so in what style? How much time can you commit to training? Can you travel to competitions? If so how far? These and other factors can really effect the time it will take. I will agree that 3-5 years is typical. Took me three years personally but under the rules that goverend the association I was under you had to be 16 y/o for Shodan. I started Judo when I was thirteen, but had studied other styles prior.


----------



## TKDJUDO (Nov 29, 2007)

And if I do get a black belt in judo, will I be certified under the International Judo Federation because I know that Taekwondo has Kukkiwon which certifies that you are an official taekwondo black belt?


----------



## bignick (Nov 30, 2007)

Possibly, it depends on the organization you're a member of.  There is the IJF, USJA and the USJF.

Take your pick.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok.

I am a judo instructor, not to mention a constant student, I teach juniors and seniors in the same class.  It takes about 4 - 5 years to obtain dan ranking.  If you get it too quick 3 or under then I believe you lose the benefit of truly "Learning and Understanding."  That is not the same as learning a bunch of techniques.

Now, for 2nd dan I believe a 2 yr. minimum is required.  It all depends on how you sharpen your previous material plus learn the new stuff.

It also depends on if you are an instructor or not.  The belt is black, so what.....your life doesn't have to be a rushed resume.  Slow and steady wins the race.

Be patient have fun, compete as much as you can.  Oh BTW: My certification is from the USJA.  Same as Kukkiwan for TKD.  If your school is certified through another organization that is nationally recognized then don't sweat the small stuff.

Just make sure you favorite thing is falling.  Without doing well in that you will never make it to green belt.  So again, have fun....and good luck.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 12, 2007)

Judo, much like the art of bjj, is based on performance on the mat and less on number of techs.  3 to 5 years is about right in USJA.  But that is for someone who competes and really takes it serious.  I have heard of guys doing it in less time, but they had back backgrounds in bjj, sambo or other judo-like arts.


----------

